# foxes in the garden



## mitsi

We are having foxes come Into our garden from our neighbours garden, they are climbing our 6ft fence to get in, I dont mind, as long as they leavd our rabbits and ferrets alone, however, do they pose any risk to my cats or my dog, cheeky buggers, even stick their heads in the cat flap, must admit its driving the dog mad every night, and they keep pinching her bones etc that she buries.


----------



## Jo-nin

they shouldn't pose a risk to either your cat or dog. Just keep an eye for fleas/ticks but that's about it.

I would make sure that your rabbit cage is secure because a fox will check that every night so one slip and it will take.

I like that they pop their heads through the cat flap, that's funny.


----------



## mitsi

Thanks, our rabbit hutch is in a fully fenced in large run, with wire fencing buried just under the soil to stop the rabbits digging out, so hopefully this will stop them getting in to them. Just feel for the dog, she really gets wound up over them.


----------



## Khonsu

To many people feed foxes because they think they're cute, we then end up with to many urban foxes & reducing numbers where they should be living (I'm assuming you don't live in the country) perhaps you could convince your neighbour to presumably stop feeding them

or

Buy a .22 sound moderated rimfire :2thumb:


----------



## R1Dan

Daylight Foxes round our way, just blatantly walking up the pavement in the afternoon, and not running off when they see you.

Never bothered our rabbit and cats.


----------



## mitsi

Khonsu said:


> To many people feed foxes because they think they're cute, we then end up with to many urban foxes & reducing numbers where they should be living (I'm assuming you don't live in the country) perhaps you could convince your neighbour to presumably stop feeding them
> 
> or
> 
> Buy a .22 sound moderated rimfire :2thumb:


He feeds them as hed rather them in his garden than cats, he lobs housebricks at cats. They come over from the surrounding fields and nature reserve. Guarantee he will be the first one to complain about my dog barking at midnight cus theyve then decided to come into my garden too. I have 6 ft fencing all round, but my immediate neighbour also has that plastic fencing up behind it so they just climb it like a ladder. They dont seem to be bothering me the rabbits, so not to much of a problem there.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

You said in another post that you and your neighbour were feeding them. I wouldn't be encouraging them especially as you have rabbits.

We had one come into the house and up the stairs - I did a thread on here about it.


----------



## feorag

Khonsu said:


> To many people feed foxes because they think they're cute, we then end up with to many urban foxes & reducing numbers where they should be living (I'm assuming you don't live in the country) perhaps you could convince your neighbour to presumably stop feeding them
> 
> or
> 
> Buy a .22 sound moderated rimfire :2thumb:


With an attitude like that I wonder why you frequent a wildlife thread

And has it ever crossed your mind that we "end up with too many urban foxes and reducing numbers where they should be living" is because we are building on the areas where they should be living, so there's nowhere for them to go?

And it's lazy people who drop their half eaten kebabs & McDonalds who have encouraged them into towns just as much as those who now feed them.


----------



## mitsi

Stephen P said:


> You said in another post that you and your neighbour were feeding them. I wouldn't be encouraging them especially as you have rabbits.
> 
> We had one come into the house and up the stairs - I did a thread on here about it.


As in they were having scraps that my dog didnt eat put out the front for them, they are all over where I live, more so since the nature reserve is being tidied up, theyve only been coming into the gardens since my neighbour puts food out in his back garden now. And has took his gate down to allow them easier access, never saw them in the gardens before.


----------



## EVIEMAY

I have been having the same problem with my dog - she seems to sense them from the bedroom!!

Sometimes it can be 3 or 4 times a night I have to get up with her !!


----------



## nicolam893

A had a problem last year with foxes in my garden . The only thing that happened was my dog got flees .


----------



## mitsi

Fox came in the house the other night, dog was asleep in the living room, back door was open as it was warm, it came in and sniffed my daughters foot as her feet were round the side of the armchair, never seen my daughter or my dog move so fast, if my dog gets hold of it, I think she will kill it. Shes come close a few times. Hopefully wont be long before they stop coming.


----------



## nicolam893

See thats no good i dont no if they carry anthing in systems i would keep an eye on the dog incase he draws blood and catches somthing


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost

Fox family used to visit my garden every night to check my hens were Locked up for the night... never bothered chickens, dogs or cats, and it was always a Privilege to see them on their evening Rounds... on a council Estate, and we even sometimes get deer wandering through in the early hours, Lovely... havent had brer badger Headbutting Back gate for too Long a Time, and sadly havent seen any privetpigs Round yer for years.

When i was a Kid, we had a raised shed in Which Lived our Rabbits, Guinea pigs, and tortoises at night... Underneath Lived a thriving Fox family, and a feral polecat/ferret, all quite happily.


----------



## EVIEMAY

I am happy to have any wildlife in the garden but would not be happy if any entered the house

I worry my dog would definately come off worse with a fox 

I haven't seen them for a while and my flipflops have remained on the decking !!

still have quite a few hedgehogs feeding though


----------



## mitsi

Thinkmy dog would kill it or seriously injure it.


----------



## Ben77

Just remember foxes carry parvovirus I guess your dog is jabbed up to date if not the virus can kill very quickly I wouldn't want foxes round my dogs


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

we have foxes because my neighbour feeds them and she has fenced off an area of her garden so that they can live in the wild part of her land,the dogs go nuts every night,there is a 6ft fence they hop over,once they left one of their babies over the other side and it howled all night.hubby scared them one night and they havent been back,mens urine in the garden will deter them.my problem with them is that my dog got fox mange and it wasnt pleasant


----------



## mitsi

Theyve been around here every night for the last year, dont think my neighbour is helping them at all,


----------



## solarice

We've have them round here though never had any bother...saying that haven't seen / heard them for a bit.

Only thing which i found funny...though my mam DID NOT is when she was weeding the flower border and accidentally stumbled across (aka dug up) a half eaten young seagull the fox had saved for later.

There was just the leathery webbed foot sticking out the ground lol.

Fox came back for it a few days later so it was all good.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Might sound a bit cruel, and a bit of a long shot but you could just down load sounds of gun shots, and set it off really loudly next time it comes in, would discourage it


----------



## sharpstrain

Just throw loads of scraps over your fence into your neighbours garden and they will stay there while the eating is good


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

sharpstrain said:


> Just throw loads of scraps over your fence into your neighbours garden and they will stay there while the eating is good


If only - they'll grab it and then come into your garden to eat it and then leave you a :censor: or two!


----------



## mitsi

My dog eats her carcasses etc outside, just what she prefers, i have to go round the garden just before dark, and collect anything i find and put in kitchen, they still come over, the only places in my garden they dont seem to go is where the ferrets are, but i dont really want to have to cover my garden in ferret runs just to keep them out. 
Had a young one come through the cat flap into the kitchen the other night, just after our cats came in. Apparently my neighbour also leaves his kitchen door open and puts scraps on the floor for them.


----------



## erewegoagain

I watched my cats with the foxes we had in the back garden a few years back and it was interesting to see how wary both were of each-other. My cats definitely had the upper hand and made it clear when they had had enough so they never caused any problems. We also had chickens in secure runs and they were absolutely fine.


----------



## el Snappo

Eighteen bloody posts I had to trawl through, before finally finding a reference to the obvious:



TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> My dog got fox mange and it wasn't pleasant


​ Alright. It's actually _Sarcoptic _Mange. It can effect foxes, cats, Dogs, humans. pigs .....

Only bit that spoiled it was _This_ bit of Urban BS ..... 




TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Mens urine in the garden will deter them.



I mean; _Puleeease!_












​


----------



## feorag

el Snappo said:


> Only bit that spoiled it was _This_ bit of Urban BS .....
> 
> 
> 
> I mean; _Puleeease!_


What's wrong with that like????


----------



## el Snappo

The concept that the scent of a mans urine will deter foxes.


----------



## feorag

But it works so don't knock it. Do you know someone who's tried it and it hasn't worked?


----------



## el Snappo

Well, yes, as it happens. But, then, I've known people who swore up, down and sideways that pug in, 'ultra sonic' mouse scarer's worked a treat for them. My mate even fervently believes there's some bloke in the sky! Honestly. He _genuinely_ believes That!

Well, that's fine. His notions aren't harming me. I don't argue with him, try to convince him differently It's up to him what he chooses to believe


----------

